# Engineering paper on building an electric motorcycle for Isle of Man TT Zero



## emoto (May 5, 2008)

Hi All, I thought I'd share a paper I wrote a little while back on our eSuperbike that raced at the Isle of Man TT Zero. It can be found here. It describes ways of simulating the performance of an electric motorcycle. Also a bunch of data/results from the race.


----------



## ZrO-1 (Jul 16, 2012)

That's awesome! Thanks for sharing that paper. Lots of good info in there.


----------

